# Per "CSS CODE" MP3 einfügen!?



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

*Per "CSS CODE" MP3 einfügen!?*

Hallo Community 

Ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar möchte ich eine MP3 Datei in eine Community Seite als Hintergrundmusik einbinden, weiss aber allerdings nicht genau wie ich das machen soll. In den Einstellungen kann man den link der MP3 per *Copy+Paste* einfügen, alles kein Problem dachte ich mir so, nur aber habe ich ja den link nicht von den Song sondern nur die Datei selbst.

Das war dann irgendwas mit *CSS CODE* die Rede. hat jemand nen Plan was damit gemeint ist?

Zur Veranschaulichung poste ich mal den Anhang dazu.

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe.

MfG, MSIX


----------



## Phil_5 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Per "CSS CODE" MP3 einfügen!?*

öhm ja im prinzip gibts da meiner meinung nach 2 möglichkeiten

1. als embeded:
dazu muss man folgenden html code einfügen:
<embed width="128" height="128" loop="true" src="link_zur_mp3_file" >

2. da dort schon die Funktion zur verfügung gestellt wird mit dem Music-link denke ich mal das das genau das macht. Zur Information: Du musst natürlich vorher den Song den du abspielen möchtest irgendwo hin hochgeladen haben und dort dan den Link zum Song angeben.


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Per "CSS CODE" MP3 einfügen!?*

Uuups, hat sich erledigt..danke trotzdem


----------

